# Game 25: Lakers @ Heat (12/19/08 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, December 19th, 2008 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN*









*@*










*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]




*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully we're at least competitive throughout the whole game because if we play like we did in the last 3 games, then this one's over by the middle of the 1st quarter.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*vs.*










*=*


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This isn't going to be pretty, that's all I can say.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Where's the Barron when you need him?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yess I get to see us lose on national television!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

everyone was so happy when we were at 12-9. oh, how it sucks when you get slapped by reality.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You guys will play us tough and have a good chance to win this game.

We have literally been playing like GARBAGE lately, playing lazy defense, only showing spirit in short 3-minute spurts, and running the offense inefficiently.

A team with Kobe, Gasol, Odom and Bynum only scraped by victories at home against Milwaukee, Minnesota, Sacramento and New York. All of those games were decided in the 4th Q.

Now they have to go on the road, Gasol probably won't play (strep throat) and according to reports after their last practice, Odom is coughing every two seconds.

If I had to make a prediction, it'd be a Heat W.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

No soft play from Odom and Gasol?

Oh shiite, we're screwed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow. Can't wait to see Kobe vs. Wade.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're dead if Beasley can't help in the scoring column.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We have literally been playing like GARBAGE lately, playing lazy defense, only showing spirit in short 3-minute spurts, and running the offense inefficiently.


Yea, sounds like Heat basketball.. Plus TO's, missed lay-ups, etc..

Well good to see someone else is playing "poorly" too atleast.




Basel said:


> Good luck tomorrow. Can't wait to see Kobe vs. Wade.


Same, that'll be the highlight of the night for me, even if one of them plays much better.

Hopefully the games close and they alternate shots in the 4th Q.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We have literally been playing like GARBAGE lately, playing lazy defense, only showing spirit in short 3-minute spurts, and running the offense inefficiently.


I'd love to be 21-3 and playing garbage. :lol:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can i get a link guys?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Can i get a link guys?


EDITED: eace:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade playing great D on Kobe early.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

4 turnovers early for LA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice shot by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bynum picks up his 2nd and will sit for the rest of the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade for 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario for 3333333333.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice move by Kobe, he's getting it going. Timeout Heat, Heat up 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We just have no one to stop those easy layups at the rim.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice jumper by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice rebound and put back by Beasley


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Mario is such a hustler.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Quinn to Marion


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great pass from Quinn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice play by Farmar to Kobe for the layup to end the 1st

26-26 after 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta somehow pick up the rebounding. They've gotten a lot of 2nd chance points already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im still hoping for that Marion for Odom trade...but Shawn has been OK so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, just noticed the Lakers shot 61% to our 41% yet its tied at the end of 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice D by Magloire to draw the charge


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Farmar is killingg us...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn just cant cover Farmar. He's way too quick for him.

Quinn's D has been causing us trouble these last few games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Farmar again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice move by Magloire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bynum picks up his 3rd.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What the hell is Wade doing out there?! Is he drunk? He just increased a 1 point deficit to a 6 point deficit singlehandedly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We only have 5 assists as a team...I like that Beasley has played 14 minutes, but whats with the 2 shot attempts?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're lucky to still be in this game shooting almost 20% less from the field. Need to turn that around or this game will start to get away from us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

46-46 at the half

Nice ending to the half for Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bynum and Gasol with a combined 6pts. Miami's done a nice job fronting the post. The Lakers will most likely spend halftime going over that so hopefully we can continue this good D on them.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I liked the aggressive plays from Beasley and Marion. Both got from the 3 pt line to the basket and drew fouls against the Lakers bigs. Hopefully we can sit Bynum with foul trouble once more in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice block by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice sub by Spo to take Wade out at this time. Now he'll be fresh to start the 4th instead of having to start the 4th on the bench.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook is playing very poor tonight. Turnovers, bad fouls, and that last airball. Thinking about that, I just remembered that he missed practice because he was sick. I really have to question why we're playing him in this 3rd quarter instead of Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Cook is playing very poor tonight. Turnovers, bad fouls, and that last airball. Thinking about that, I just remembered that he missed practice because he was sick. I really have to question why we're playing him in this 3rd quarter instead of Beasley.


He came in for Wade this time. Thats why its DQ and not Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Mario to Marion for the and1!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great finish from Matrix!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a bounce for DQ :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, hope Shawn's alright. That was nasty.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ouch, poor Marion. The cervical vertabrae aren't meant to withstand Joel Anthonys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333333 to end the 3rd! 

Pretty lucky on that one :laugh:

75-63 Miami after 3


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol:

Dwyane got on one knee and prayed to god after he made that shot! I've never seen a player do that on the court before.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Horrible traveling call. Crusading referee wants to be a hero he better get the call right at least.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, so many people are stepping out of bounds


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, an absolutely horrible start to the quarter for Miami


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers is having an abysmal shooting night. He just hit his layup against the rim and blocked himself.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why are we still ignoring Beasley on his faceup game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mario's got to make that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice shot by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Typical Mike Breen to stick up for the refs. Vujacic clearly tripped him on purpose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice play by UD


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That was a block... Moving feat.

You know, Spoelsta, we could isolate Beasley with the ball on the FT line and see what happens...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Typical Mike Breen to stick up for the refs. Vujacic clearly tripped him on purpose.


You know who's the worst with that? Hubie Brown. As a color guy, I dont think i've ever heard him disagree with a call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde with the runner

Wow, way too easy for Gasol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is a great game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dangit.... That is not good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, bad foul by Fisher


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks, Derek.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on UD! :azdaja:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jesus Haslem, you had to make atleast 1 of those.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't wait until the Udonis Haslem era is over.

Most overrated Heat player of all time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem...you dont deserve to be playing 35 minutes in this game.

He's been atrocious.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

You just knew Kobe was going to make that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet hook by Kobe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Haslem...you dont deserve to be playing 35 minutes in this game.
> 
> He's been atrocious.


I got no problem with UD or Shawn tonight. They've been great on D tonight, going up against those 2 giants.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

That would suck if Lakers win this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joelllllllllllllllll!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I got no problem with UD or Shawn tonight. They've been great on D tonight, going up against those 2 giants.


Except those last two uncontested dunk+dunk attempt for foul for Gasol with two minutes to go. And countless other defensive lapses.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Actually.... Good foul, if meant or not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gasol misses the 1st!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Game Over


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh Gosh, I have a feeling Kobe is going to drive, kick, and they'll hit a three to win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Except those last two uncontested dunk+dunk attempt for foul for Gasol with two minutes to go. And countless other defensive lapses.


17pts between Gasol and Bynum. I'll take that every time. Joel, Shawn, and UD have done a great job holding not only them, but helping to hold the highest scoring team to just 87pts at the moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat Win!!!!!

Wow, that was close :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Woohooooooooooooooooooooo! Awesome Win!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

:yay: Nice win!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great win by the Miami Wade's...lucky win really.

Our problem is not defensively. Our problem is offensively...seriously, we have nothing when Wade is not in the game. We ignore our only other option who can score a bucket...this team just confuses me.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel Anthony was awesome. He set amazing screens and individually intimidated the Lakers' frontcourt.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah baby


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel Anthony, like '93 said, quite simply banged the whole Laker frontcourt into submission.

If we could find another center who can be useful for stretches, that would be a pretty nasty two headed center for the Eastern Conference... Maybe that nice looking man they interviewed before the game? The one in the glasses? Haha.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook FINALLY broke through and hit more than 3 three pointers in a game. I've been waiting for that for a long time. He would always hit three and then feel like his job was done and miss all others even when they would be extremely important. Tonight that 4th three pointer he made was insanely huge.

He's simply too good a shooter to not hit a hot streak in a game and get more than three. Good to see him finally breath through.

Edit: I guess he had done it twice before. Five is the mark I previously was looking for. Either way good game for Cook


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If our supporting cast plays like that every night, we'll be nasty when James Jones gets back.

Shawn Marion tonight played like a situational defensive stopper. Not the All-Star he is supposed to be, but an improvement over most of the year for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Agreed about Joel. He did a great job tonight.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, great win for the Heat tonight. If they played with this type of defensive energy every game, they will make it to the playoffs for sure. If they get a reasonable center, then the sky is the limit with this team.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Great win tonight. 1st Heat game I watched on a real TV! :cheers:

- Wade played great, as did Kobe. Great to see them covering each other earlier in the game too. I pointed this out in the Lakers GT, but I thought Wade got better help defence from his bigs than Kobe did all night. Wade got through LA's defence all night, he abused the pick/screen, and LA's bigs either didn't close out or only met him at the rim (Odom did this quite a few times from memory).

- Tbh, I wanted Kobe's shot to go in and send the game to OT. We probably would have lost, but I was having a lot of fun. :biggrin:

- Marion was great tonight, he finally made an impact on the game. Chalmers, DQ, Joel, Haslem also had some key plays. Oh and Haslem blocking Kobe's dunk was awesome!

- Lot of defensive energy tonight, especially down the stretch. The 3 key blocks on that one play at the end were great (well, 2 blocks and a foul, arguably :biggrin.

- Damn, almost forgot Joel landing on Marion.. Well, hope he's aight.. :sigh:

- Great win overall, and a nice way for Wade & the Heat to pick up their play of late!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade vs. Kobe is always amazing to watch, I'm glad Wade won this one though.

Joel, Marion, Mario, DQ and Haslem played great. If they can do that every game, it'll take so much pressure off Wade.

We've proven we can beat some of the best now, lets keep it going.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

blh5387 said:


> Wow, great win for the Heat tonight. If they played with this type of defensive energy every game, they will make it to the playoffs for sure. *If they get a reasonable center, then the sky is the limit with this team.*


Don't disrespect Mr. Anthony


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel was pretty good today. If nothing else he is very active, but hes just not skilled enough to be a fulltime starting center. He has good timing on his blocks, and is a good defender...but he is abysmal around the hoop offensively, often gets in the way whilst screening and is a complete liability on that end of the floor. He doesnt rebound enough either. Add on the fact that hes the same age as Wade, and I dont know how much upside he really has. Hes doing an OK job, nothing more or less.

Haslem was terrible tonight. This was the worst game ive seen from him in a long time, the only thing he did of note was that block on Kobe - which was sweet...but his jumper was way off, his free throws were horrible in a time of need and he was basically a nonfactor for 90% of the game. 

Marion was active. He was pretty good tonight, defensively he did a good job on Kobe despite the big game by Kb24. Most shots were contested, and this was a game that showed his value - despite him not being as effective as he was in Phoenix. I still think he's a more valuable player to other teams than he is for us - but his 12 and 11 were big tonight.

Chalmers was aggressive, if a little shaky. He has a lot of confidence, you can see that. He seems to have good chemistry with Wade, and is fearless attacking the hoop - even if it sometimes is at his detriment, but he'll learn. Hes got a lot of upside, and should be a quality player for us for years to come. He did a good job on Fisher, and frustrated Farmar all night.

Beasley looked a bit passive. He was really trying for position, but was being ignored a lot of the night - which seemed to disparige his aggressiveness. He did a terrific job on a close out on Radmanovic which caused him into a turnover, so hes obviously learning that side of the ball. He'll bounce back, there will be plenty of big games for Mr Beasley further on in the year. His NBA education has just begun - but its still frustrating to see a guy who can so obviously help us, sit on the bench all game.

I think its about time we had a shift on the bench. Quinn has been pretty bad since December started...is it time to look at Livingston as the backup PG? or will we just work with Wade and Cook getting extra PT?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I like your idea about Livingston. He's easy to forget about while he's inactive.

Looking at the schedule, I don't think we can play him the next three games. Devin Harris with New Jersey, Jamal Crawford with Golden State, and Derrick Rose with Chicago are all going to be track meets that he probably isn't physically capable of handling.

Quinn has been pretty ineffective so far this month. However, I'm more concerned with breaking up the unholy trinity of Jor-El, Haslem, and Shawn Najera.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Don't push Livingston until he is ready. If that means he doesn't play at all this year I'm fine with that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just goes to show how horrible Marcus Banks is that he cant even crack the rotation. Too bad we're stuck with him for so long :nonono:

We definitely have to work something out at backup PG though cause teams have figured out how to attack Quinn. They pressure the hell out of him when he has the ball on offense and are running out at him when he has an open shot and forcing him to drive, and on D they're just going 1 on 1 and blowing right by him.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i was so happy to see Miami scoring much easier when all 5 players were in constant motion. I think they're JUST figuring out that you can ALSO do that on offense. Still, there were moments(especially in the 4th qt) where, for whatever reason, Miami became complacent and went back to its primal way of playing with 1 or 2 players in motion while the rest stood and watched. Thats when we struggled and LA caught up. Thats when i almost broke my remote.

Anyway, we earned this win. Im happy with that--considering this whole time i thought Los Angeles was going to destroy us in every aspect of the game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That was a nasty block...

You gotta love the fact that Joel is stepping up with this huge opportunity he's been given. He isn't much of an offensive threat, but like someone else said, he's active. He doesn't try to play outside his role, and he's giving us two things we are desperate for: interior defense, and rebounding. 

I don't see us magically finding a huge upgrade at center. But if the Joel/Blount/Magloire/Haslem experiment can last til February, Zo can help solidify us inside. I'd still start Joel, but letting Zo and Blount play minutes off the bench isn't a bad 3 man rotation in the post.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> "I knew it had a good chance of going in," Wade said. "And how'd you all like my pose?"


:lol:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Like I said, if we can find some help at center for the offensive end(Not so much a scoring center, as someone to set good screens and pass the ball. Why not Blount a bit here and there?), we'd have a decent two headed center. Still, if Alonzo comes back and gives us anything, that is a nasty two headed center for the Eastern conference.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If only we could have got Diop in the off-season.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nah, I like Joel a bit more. He isn't as terrible on offense as Diop and he plays with a lot more energy. Plus, he and Haslem give us two big men who are fine running the court.

Now, Diop, if he has been cheaper...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel Anthony '08-'09 salary - $711,517

DeSagana Diop '08-'09 salary - $5,585,000; and about $30 million over the next 4 years after this

I'll take Joel


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Joel will do for now. Once our team gets a little more serious as a whole, we should really think about adding a good center into the mix


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree that Joel is the much better player, but Diop was just an example, anyone 7 foot or over I'd take right now, just to have a bigger presence in there.

Edit - I should have said anyone 7 foot and over, that can get a rebound, unlike Mr. Blount.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

South Beach strikes again :gbanana:


> • Sightings: Lakers forward Lamar Odom frolicking deep into Thursday night at Mansion before shooting 1 for 6 Friday against the Heat. .


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lol:

The advantages of being in Miami are awesome.


----------

